# X Window > Windowmanager >  .xsession wird nicht ausgewertet

## janosch234

HI !

Ich wolte beim start von x noch zusätzlich ein Programm automatisch starten lassen diesbezüglich habe 
ich den Programmnamen in die .xsession  bzw. .xinitrc eingetragen. Beim einlogen wird jetzt aber die .xsession/.xinitrc nicht ausgewertet. Woran kann das liegen das diese zwei Files nicht ausgewertet werden ?

P.S. Die Grafischeoberfläsche wirt automatisch über init 5 gestartet.

mfg janosch

----------


## Trillian

Welche Distribution hast du Laufen? Debian's grafische Login-Daemons werten z.B. .xsession aus, vllt. macht das deine Distro anders?

----------


## janosch234

HI !

Ich benutze Mandrake 9.0

mfg janosch

----------


## dragon's might

soweit ich weiß sind .xinitrc/.xsession nur dazu da falls du aus init 3 in x willst, also ohne displaymanager o.ä.

----------

